# creaking rear suspension



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

over the past 3 weeks our suspension has developed the most annoying creaking sqeeking, has we drive along, and when stationary if i rock the van the rear end is creaking, is there anyway i can lubricate around the rear leaf spring hangers, 
and if so what with,.. :?:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Its totally pointless putting lubricant between leaf springs and if you leave it alone it will last for many thousands of miles. If you greace between the leaves then this will attract the dust and will form a lapping paste causing faster wearing of the springs at their contact points. But there is a way!
You will need to take your MH to a spring company and ask them to reassemble your springs with an intermediate layer of Duthane between the leaves. Typically 6mm thick. Don,t let them suggest rubber as it will only last a couple of months.

C.


----------



## jonezzy (Dec 6, 2009)

We have the same problem on our Twin.
Can you suggest a company in the South Yorkshire are that will carry out this work?


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Had the same problem on my old mclouis.

I used penetrating oil spray then wrapped the springs with flexible polytape. It kept them quiet for a few thousand miles (until I sold it).

cater


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Spray the springs thoroughly with Waxoyl.

It should penetrate between the leaves and into the shackles, it stops the squeaks yet dries off in a few hours so doesn't attract the dust and form an abrasive paste.

EDIT:
Forgot to mention, dilute the Waxoyl with equal parts of white spirit before spraying, this makes it thin enough to penetrate yet will evaporate off leaving a waxy film within a few hours.


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

I have read the replies with interest as I posted a similar question a few weeks back, so what do I do as I only have 1 single spring,
I have sprayed the rear suspension with WD 40, waxoyle, 3 in 1 oil, you name it I have tried it, but with no result, the squeak remains.

Tezza


----------

